#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα >  > > >  >  >  Δημόσια διαβούλευση για τα επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα ΑΕΙ ΤΕΙ

## SMBD

---

----------


## Pappos

Μάλιστα...είμαι περίεργος να δω που θα καταλήξει αυτή η δημόσια διαβούλευση για τα επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα ΑΕΙ ΤΕΙ...και μόνο ο τίτλος προμηνύει φουρτούνες...

δημόσια διαβούλευση για τα επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα...ποιοι θα λάβουν μέρος δηλαδή ?

----------


## majakoulas

Κόλπο γνωστό, παμπάλαιο και πετυχημένο, divide and  conquer, χωρίζεις σε αντιμαχόμενες κοινωνικές ομάδες, τις βάζεις να φαγώνονται στο φως (με δημόσιους διαλόγους και διαβουλεύσεις), και νύχτα περνάς φόρους και υπόγειες ροές χρημάτων.
Το επόμενο βήμα είναι να ξανα-ανοίξουν την Πνύκα, να μαζευόμαστε εκεί να διαλεγόμαστε και να μας λένε ότι έχουμε και την απόλυτη αρχαίο-Αθηναϊκή δημοκρατία.
Όλοι οι παραπάνω τομείς παραγωγής, κατ' αρχάς και ακολούθως και εκπαίδευσης, δεν είναι novel για να τους συζητάμε. Όλοι ξέρουμε πως δομούνται, τι ανάγκες και απαιτήσεις σε μορφωτικές βαθμίδες χρειάζονται για να πετύχουν. Επομένως τι ζητάνε τώρα? Άφεση των ψηφοθηρικών τους αμαρτιών??
Άντε και διαλεχτήκαμε και συμφωνήσαμε, για την ζημιά θα πληρώσει κανείς? Ή με ένα μαγικό τρόπο θα λυθούν όλα?

Αυτά τα ερωτήματα-προβληματισμοί-σκέψεις με απασχολούν εμένα, και κυρίως φοβάμαι για τα αποτελέσματα διαλόγου απαίδευτων ανθρώπων (=χειραγωγούμενοι και οφελιμιστές).

Από τα λίγα που είδα για τον διάλογο του φορολογικού τρόμαξα. Δεν έχω ξαναδεί ποιο συντεχνιακή σύγκρουση.

----------


## koulosb

Καλα πιστευετε οτι μεσα απο την δημοσια διαβουλευση θα ακουστει η φωνη του κοσμου....??

----------


## Xάρης

Κατηγορίας Σ3 κατά ΕΑΚ είναι και ιδιωτικά φροντιστήρια, νηπιαγωγεία, βρεφονηπιακοί σταθμοί κ.λπ.

----------


## Xάρης

Συμφωνώ μαζί σου. Απλώς το ανέφερα (το 0,1%) για την πληρότητα του κειμένου.

----------


## Barracuda

Με τον τίτλο του Πολιτικού Μηχανικού ΤΕ που τους έχει απονεμηθεί πολλοί των Ε.Υ. εκδίδουν και οικοδομικές άδειες αφού κανενας δεν ρωταει λεπτομερειες.
Θυμάμαι και ένα νήμα στο mich που κάποιος έλεγε οτι είναι κοινή πρακτική και δεν είχε ποτέ κανένα πρόβλημα αφού στη σφραγίδα του αναγράφεται Π.Μ. ΤΕ.

----------


## Xάρης

*Π. Δ/γμα 388/89 ΦΕΚ              169 Α΄*
            " Τίτλος Πτυχιούχων Μηχανικών ΤΕΙ και ισοτίμων προς αυτούς "

Σύμφωνα μ' αυτό υπάρχουν οι τίτλοι:

 "Μηχανικός Δομικών Έργων Τεχνολογικής Εκπαίδευσης" και"Μηχανικός Έργων Υποδομής Τεχνολογικής Εκπαίδευσης".
 Τον τίτλο "Πολιτικός Μηχανικός Τεχνολογικής Εκπαίδευσης" φέρει αυτός που έχει πάρει τρία πτυχία:
α) Πολιτικών Μηχανικών Δομικών Έργων και
β)  Πολιτικών Μηχανικών Έργων Υποδομής και
γ) Τοπογραφίας

Υπάρχει μια γενικότερη σύγχυση διότι ο τίτλος του πτυχίου που αποδίδει το ΤΕΙ αναφέρει "Πολιτικός Μηχανικός ..." ενώ ο τίτλος που φέρει ο πτυχιούχος μηχανικός και πρέπει να αναγράφει στη σφραγίδα του είναι: "Μηχανικός ... Τ.Ε." βάσει του ανωτέρω ΦΕΚ.

----------


## JTB

Πολύ σωστά Χάρη. Ετσι πρέπει να γράφει η σφραγίδα... Μόνο που δεν υπάρχει σύγχυση... Οι λάθος σφραγίδες είναι είτε παλιών συναδέλφων που συνήθιζαν να το γράφουν έτσι, είτε για να πουλάνε μούρη... Ακου σύγχυση...

----------


## koulosb

Ως αποφοιτος Εργων Υποδομης θεωρω οτι οι Ε/Υ δεν μπορουν να εχουν δικαιωματα σε αδειες οικοδομης.
Δεν εχει γινει κανενα μαθημα πανω σε οικοδομη και δε μπορω να καταλαβω πως καποιος υπογραφει τετοιες αδειες.

Οσο για τα καινουργια ΕΔ.... θα ηθελα να δινετε η δυνατοτητα υπογραφης απλων τοπογραφικων. Γιατι το λεω αυτο...... αν κοιταξετε δινουν κατασκευη δημοσιων εργων.... κατι το οποιο παρεχεται 3 χρονια απο την κτιση του πτυχιου..... δινουν μελετη ιδιωτικων δρομων οπου δεν υπαρχει τετοιο αντικειμενο στη αγορα...... και δινουν και μελετες δημοσιου οπου κι εκει ειναι δυσκολο να ασχοληθεις.

Οποτε ενας αποφοιτος χωρις τα τοπογραφικα δε μπορει να ανοιξει γραφειο με το πτυχιο του παρα μονο μετα απο 3 χρονια ως Ε.Δ.Ε.

Ο δρομος για να ασχοληθει με ιδιωτικες μελετες ειναι μονο τα τοπογραφικα.

----------


## georgecv

Εγώ αποφοίτησα από το ΤΕΙ Πειραιά το 1997 στο τμήμα Πολιτικών Δομικών Έργων και από το ΕΜΠ στη σχολή Πολιτικών Μηχανικών το 2003. Βαθμό πτυχίου είχα (7.3) τον ίδιο και στις 2 σχολές. Στο ΤΕΙ μόνο με παρακολούθηση και διάβασμα 1-2 απογεύματα ενώ στο πολυτεχνείο εάν δεν διάβαζα εντατικά και με παρακολούθηση δεν πήγαινα να γράψω. 

Όταν φοιτούσα στο ΤΕΙ οι αντισειμικές ήταν μάθημα επιλογής και από τους 50 του εξαμήνου τις παρακολουθούσα 5-6 άτομα, από όλα τα μαθήματα στο ΤΕΙ μόνο 1 με έβαλε στο τρόπο σκέψης τού μηχανικού.Έχω φίλο από το ΤΕΙ που δεν ξέρει να διαβάσει ξυλότυπο. Κάποια στιγμή σε συζήτηση που είχα με καθηγητή  του ΤΕΙ μου ότι οι γνώσεις που παίρνουν οι απόφοιτοι των ΤΕΙ είναι για να μπορούν να σταθούν στην αγορά εργασίας σαν υπάλληλοι στους Πολιτικούς Μηχανικούς διότι δεν είχαν τις γνώσεις να κάνουν κάτι παραπάνω.Τότε δυσφόρησα μετά από κάποια χρόνια κατάλαβα ότι είχε δίκιο. 

Στο ΤΕΙ έμαθα περισσότερο πρακτικά πράγματα για την κατασκευή έτσι ώστε να σταθώ στο εργοτάξιο και να μην μου κάνουν το έξυπνο οι μαστόροι κυρίως έμαθα πως να κάνω κάτι αλλά δεν έμαθα γιατί το κάνω (αυτό το έμαθα στο ΕΜΠ).
Κλείνοντας θεωρώ ότι κακώς δίδονται δικαιώματα υπογραφής στατικών μελετών κτιρίων σε απόφοιτους ΤΕΙ (τουλάχιστον στους παλιούς που φοίτησαν 3 έτη και 6 μήνες πρακτική).

----------


## cna

georgecv περίεργα μου φαίνονται όλα αυτά μιας και στο ΤΕΙ Σερρών το μόνο μάθημα που ήταν προαιρετικό πριν το 2001 ήταν η δυναμική των κατασκευών. Ο αντισεισμικός σχεδιασμός ήταν και είναι ενταγμένος στο Οπλισμένο Σκυρόδεμα ΙΙ. Πιθανώς βέβαια κάθε τμήμα να ακολουθεί τον δικό του δρόμο.

----------


## vasgi

Θα παρακαλούσα τους νεώτερους να μην κρίνουν τους παλιότερους και τις σπουδές τους . Ιδίαίτερα όσους είναι πρίν το 1985 . 
Υπήρχε άλλη παιδεία τότε .
Ενώ από τα 300.000 παιδιά κάθε χρονιάς , μόνο το 10 % έμπαινε στην τριτοβάθμια εκπαίδευση και αρκετοί λιγότεροι την τελείωναν .

Αφήστε να την κρίνουν αυτοί που την έχουν ζήσει .
Καί κάτι άλλο . Ο αντισεισμικός , διδασκόταν πάντα στα ΚΑΤΕΕ στο μάθημα οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα ΙΙ και τότε δεν υπάρχαν κατ' επιλογήν μαθήματα .

Σίγουρα στο πολυτεχνείο υπήρχε διαφορετικό επίπεδο γνώσεων , αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να απαξιώνουμε γενικά τις σπουδές των άλλων .
Επίσης οι αρχιτέκτονες κάνουν πολύ λιγότερα στατικά από τους δομικούς , αλλά εκεί δεν τίθεται θέμα δικαιωμάτων .

----------

Xάρης

----------


## JTB

*ΟΚ!!!* Τότε βρέθηκε η λύση!!!!! Επίσημα προς το ΤΕΕ να γίνει η πρόταση να έχουν οι Δομικών Εργων ΤΕΙ τα δικαιώματα των στατικών των αρχιτεκτόνων....όχι των ΠΜ... και ας μη πληρωνόμαστε ούτε προσαυξήσεις... Δεν πειράζει, χαλάλι σας...
Και για τα αρχιτεκτονικά, να έχουμε τα δικαιώματα των Π.Μ. για τα συνηθη κτιριακά..... 
Αυτό εμένα μου φτάνει και μου περισσεύει...

Εδώ οι Τοπογράφοι του ΕΜΠ έχουν δικαιώματα για 2-όροφο.... *Αληθεύει αυτό;*

----------


## Pappos

Είχα πεί από καιρό πριν. Ειδικά οι αρχιτέκτονες και οι τοπογράφοι δεν πρέπει να έχουν δικαίωμα στατικών για τον απλό λόγο ότι δεν κάνουν στατικά.

----------

Xάρης

----------


## vasgi

Ξεχνάτε ότι οι αρχιτέκτονες ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ περιορισμό διορόφου στα στατικά , όπως οι δομικοί .
Οπότε το θέμα δεν είναι τα ποσοστά των αμοιβών .

Ας κάνουμε μιά σύγκριση των "στατικών" μαθημάτων των αρχιτεκτόνων και των δομικών και των "αρχιτεκτονικών" μαθημάτων των πολιτικών μηχανικών και των δομικών .

Υπάρχουν στα site των σχολών .

Τα συμπεράσματα , είναι προφανή .

----------


## Xάρης

Αυτά βέβαια περί συνυπογραφής και προσυπογραφής και ποσοστά αμοιβών που ισχύουν σύμφωνα με τους νόμους, αλλού εφαρμόζονται και αλλού όχι.
Πχ στην πολεοδομία Θεσσαλονίκης δεν εφαρμόζονται. Ζητείται συνυπογραφή ή προσυπογραφή Πολιτικού Μηχανικού *άνευ αμοιβής*. Οπότε ο Αρχιτέκτονας ή ο Μηχανικός Δομικών Έργων Τ.Ε. ή Μηχανικός Έργων Υποδομής Τ.Ε. λαμβάνει όλη την αμοιβή.

Το όλο σύστημα των επαγγελματικών δικαιωμάτων αλλά και των ελαχίστων αμοιβών είναι εντελώς στρεβλό.
Επιμένω δε, πως πρέπει τα δύο αυτά θέματα α) δικαιώματα υπογραφής και β) ελάχιστες αμοιβές να τα βλέπουμε συνολικά καθότι αφορούν το ίδιο ακριβώς πράγμα. Την κατανομή της πίτας και τα χρήματα που λαμβάνουμε. 

Δεν αφορούν ούτε την καλυτέρευση της αρχιτεκτονικής των πόλεων, ούτε τη βελτίωση της ασφάλειας των κατασκευών, ούτε τις σωστές ηλεκτρομηχανολογικές εγκαταστάσεις ή την αξιοπιστία των τοπογραφικών. Τις εργασίες αυτές όποιος τις έκανε στο παρελθόν θα τις κάνει και στο μέλλον. Είτε είναι μηχανικός ΠΕ, είτε μηχανικός ΤΕ, είτε αρχιτέκτονας, είτε πολιτικός μηχανικός, είτε φούρναρης που διάβασε δυο βιβλία, αγόρασε και έναν hi-tech εξοπλισμό και κάνει τοπογραφικά-αρχιτεκτονικά-στατικά-μηχανολογικά.

----------


## majakoulas

Να ρωτήσω κάτι αφελές.
Κάποιος από τους προλαλήσαντες, ενώ μπορεί να κάνει μία εργασία, την έχασε επειδή δεν είχε δικαίωμα υπογραφής της?
Και δεν ρωτάω αν την έχασε δυνητικά, αλλά αν έχει συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα.

----------


## Xάρης

Μιλώντας προχθές με τον Θόδωρο Σεραφίδη, πρόεδρο της ΕλΕΜ, κατά τη διάρκεια του σεμιναρίου για τις εκτιμήσεις, μου είπε ότι όταν το θέμα των σοβαρών εξετάσεων για την απόκτηση άδειας άσκησης επαγγέλματος πήγε να συζητηθεί στην διοικούσα του ΤΕΕ, μπήκαν μέσα κάποιες παρατάξεις που είχαν αντίθετη άποψη και η συζήτηση... δεν προχώρησε.

Θεωρώ απίθανο να γίνει κάτι προς την κατεύθυνση των σοβαρών εξετάσεων. Όχι στο κοντινό μέλλον τουλάχιστον.

----------


## JTB

"μπήκαν μέσα κάποιες παρατάξεις που είχαν αντίθετη άποψη..."

Και πολύ καλά κάναν Χάρη... Δεν έχουν νόημα αυτές οι εξετάσεις αμέσως μετά το πτυχίο... Αυτό δείχει παραδοχή στο ότι:
1. Το Πολυτεχνείο βγάζει και άχρηστους...
2. Αμεση αλλαγή στο εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα, να διώχνονται φοιτητές σε περιπτώσεις ιδιαιτέρως ελλιπούς απόδοσης...
3. Το ίδιο το συλλογικό όργανο των μηχανικών δεν εμπιστεύεται το κορυφαίο εκπαιδευτικό ίδρυμα του κράτους... 
4. Υπάρχει ρατσιστική αντιμετώπιση των νέων συναδέλφων αφού είναι βέβαιο ότι ο 45άρης σε καμία περίπτωση δεν εξετάζεται για το νέο αντισεισμικό... Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν πιστοποιείται για χρήση ανθρακονημάτων, gunite κλπ ενώ έχει το δικαίωμα της μελέτης και της κατασκευής... Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν πιστοποιείται για Βιοκλιματική αρχιτεκτονική ενώ τα γραφεία ξεφυτρώνουν καθημερινά διαφημίζοντας ακριβώς αυτό...και πολλά άλλα παραδείγματα...

----------


## vasgi

O 45άρης , έχει πάρει τον δρόμο του και ασχολείται πλέον με συγκεκριμμένα πράγματα . Σε αυτά έχει τέτοια εμπειρία , που θα έπρεπε αυτός να εξετάσει τους εξεταστές του .
Στα άλλα που δεν ασχολείται ,πρόφανώς θα θυμάται ελάχιστα και τα νεώτερα δεν θα τα γνωρίζει . Αλλά δεν θα έχει και διάθεση να ασχολήθεί να τα μάθει ούτε να δουλέψει πάνω σε αυτά .

Οπότε η εξέταση , πρακτικά είναι κενό γράμμα .

Γιά τους νέους , από την στιγμή που η εξέταση , γίνεται πάνω στην διπλωματική , στην οποία έχουν ήδη εξεταστεί λίγο καιρό πρίν , ούτε εκεί έχει νόημα να γίνεται .

Ας δοθούν τα Σ1 - Σ2 σε όλους και από εκεί και πέρα , εμπειρεία και εξετάσεις η μεταπτυχιακό γιά πιό ειδικά θέματα .

Γιά τους διπλωματούχους να είναι λιγότερα τα απαιτούμενα χρόνια εμπειρίας από τους πτυχιούχους .

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν έχουν θέση όμως σε μια δημοκρατική διαδικασία τέτοια φαινόμενα.

Κάποτε JTB είχα την ίδια άποψη με σένα (βλ. 1.). Η αλήθεια είναι ότι βγάζουν και άσχετους! 
Αν δεις όμως το τι γίνεται σ' όλες τις πολιτισμένες χώρες του δυτικού κόσμου τότε ίσως να αναθεωρήσεις και εσύ.

1. Ο επαγγελματικός σύλλογος δεν ελέγχει την ποιότητα σπουδών ούτε του ΕΜΠ, ούτε του ΑΠΘ, ούτε του πολυτεχνείου της κακιάς ώρας της Αγγλίας ή της Βουλγαρίας απ' όπου μπορεί να έρθει κάποιος με πτυχίο και να είναι εντελώς άσχετος. 
Εφόσον λοιπόν δεν έχει έλεγχο και δεν αξιολογεί τα πανεπιστήμια, πολυτεχνεία κ.λπ. όλου του κόσμου (αυτό το κάνει το ΔΟΑΤΑΠ), θεωρώ ότι θα ήταν ορθότερο να μην δέχεται αβίαστα τον καθέναν αλλά έπειτα εξετάσεων και το ΔΟΑΤΑΠ να καταργηθεί. Επιθυμώ τον έλεγχο να τον έχει ο επαγγελματικός σύλλογος που πρέπει να είναι όλων των μηχανικών, ΠΕ και ΤΕ.

2. Συμφωνώ αλλά φοβάμαι ότι στην Ελλάδα δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να εφαρμοστεί. Αυτό βέβαια δε σημαίνει ότι δεν πρέπει να το προωθήσουμε. Πρέπει παράλληλα να υπάρχει προστασία των φοιτητών από τον εμπαθή καθηγητή που μπορεί να έχει βάλει κάποιον στο μάτι για διάφορους λόγους. 

3. Ποιο είναι το κορυφαίο εκπαιδευτικό ίδρυμα του κράτους και πώς προκύπτει αυτό; Τι σημαίνει κορυφαίο, σε ποιον τομέα; Οι απόφοιτοι του πχ Πολιτικοί Μηχανικοί πληρούν όλα τα κριτήρια για να έχουν πλήρη επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα σε στατικά, εδαφοτεχνικά, υδραυλικά, συγκοινωνιακά έργα;

4. Οι αντισεισμικοί κανονισμοί JTB εξελίσσονται, η στατική όμως μένει η ίδια. Οι τεχνολογίες και τα υλικά αλλάζουν αλλά τα μαθηματικά και η φυσική μένουν τα ίδια.
Όπου απαιτείται μπορεί να υπάρχει επαναξιολόγηση με εξετάσεις για όλους, είτε 45, είτε 55, είτε 65 χρονών είναι.

----------


## vasgi

Γιά να έχουμε και αυτά υπ' όψιν μας 
Αναδημοσίευση από το Βήμα 


"Το προεδρικό διάταγμα έχει 63 άρθρα, 8 παραρτήματα και συνολικά 218 σελίδες. Ουσιαστικά αποτελεί αντιγραφή των αντίστοιχων άρθρων και παραρτημάτων της Οδηγίας 36 του 2005 εκτός από τα άρθρα 56, 57, 58 και 59 στα οποία περιλαμβάνονται οι ειδικές διατάξεις για την εφαρμογή της Οδηγίας στην Ελλάδα. 

Καταργείται το ως σήμερα αρμόδιο για τα επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα ΣΑΕΙΤΕ (Συμβούλιο Αναγνώρισης Επαγγελματικών Ισοτιμιών Τίτλων Εξωτερικού), το οποίο είχε ιδρυθεί το 2000 στο υπουργείο. Αντικαθίσταται από το Συμβούλιο Αναγνώρισης Επαγγελματικών Προσόντων (ΣΑΕΠ), το οποίο θα έχει πλέον ευθύνη, όχι μόνο για τα επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα που αντιστοιχούν σε πανεπιστημιακά πτυχία, αλλά και για τα επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα που αντιστοιχούν σε άλλου είδους επαγγελματικές εκπαιδεύσεις. Αυτό όμως θα διαρκέσει μόνο ως το 2013, οπότε την ευθύνη αναγνώρισης επαγγελματικών δικαιωμάτων αποκτούν εξ ολοκλήρου τα επιμελητήρια και οι επαγγελματικές και επιστημονικές ενώσεις της χώρας. 

▅ *Τίτλοι σπουδών* *και επάγγελμα* 
* Στο πρώτο κεφάλαιο της Οδηγίας (από το άρθρο 10 ως το άρθρο 15) περιλαμβάνονται οι προβλέψεις για το γενικό σύστημα αναγνώρισης των τίτλων εκπαίδευσης και ανάμεσά τους υπάρχει το άρθρο 13 για τις προϋποθέσεις αναγνώρισης και τα αντισταθμιστικά μέτρα (εξετάσεις, επάρκεια κ.λπ.) τα οποία μπορεί να επιβάλει ένα κράτος υποδοχής σε αυτόν που ζητεί αναγνώριση επαγγελματικού δικαιώματος. 

* Στο δεύτερο κεφάλαιο (από το άρθρο 16 ως το άρθρο 20) περιλαμβάνονται οι προβλέψεις για την αναγνώριση της επαγγελματικής πείρας. Βασικό συμπέρασμά τους είναι ότι η ελληνική πλευρά δέχεται ως επαρκή απόδειξη των γνώσεων και των ικανοτήτων που απαιτούνται στη χώρα μας για την άσκηση ενός επαγγέλματος «την προηγούμενη άσκηση της συγκεκριμένης δραστηριότητας από τον υποψήφιο σε άλλο κράτος-μέλος». 

Οπως αναφέρεται στο κείμενο «οι βεβαιώσεις επάρκειας ή οι τίτλοι εκπαίδευσης που ζητούνται από την ελληνική πλευρά πρέπει να πληρούν τις ακόλουθες προϋποθέσεις: α) να έχουν χορηγηθεί από την αρμόδια αρχή του κράτους-μέλους η οποία έχει οριστεί σύμφωνα με τις νομοθετικές, κανονιστικές ή διοικητικές διατάξεις του εν λόγω κράτους και να βεβαιώνουν *επίπεδο επαγγελματικών προσόντων τουλάχιστον ισοδύναμο με το αμέσως προηγούμενο επίπεδο εκείνου που απαιτείται στην Ελλάδα». 

** Στο πρώτο μέρος του τέταρτου κεφαλαίου (από το άρθρο 50 ως το άρθρο 54) περιλαμβάνονται οι διατάξεις για τη διαδικασία αναγνώρισης των επαγγελματικών προσόντων. Για επαγγέλματα όπως οι γιατροί αναφέρεται ότι εκτός των τίτλων ολοκληρωμένων σπουδών πρέπει να κατατεθεί από τον υποψήφιο πιστοποιητικό που να βεβαιώνει ότι εργάστηκαν σε συγκεκριμένα καθήκοντα αντίστοιχα με το επάγγελμά τους επί τουλάχιστον τρία συνεχή έτη κατά τη διάρκεια πέντε ετών πριν από τη χορήγηση του πιστοποιητικού. 

▅ *Τα δικαιώματα* *αποφοίτων κολεγίων* 
Το άρθρο 50 αφορά το θέμα των κολεγίων που μέσω συμφωνιών δικαιόχρησης συνεργάζονται με ευρωπαϊκά πανεπιστήμια και δίνουν αντίστοιχους τίτλους στη χώρα μας. Στην παράγραφο 3 ορίζεται σαφώς και περιοριστικά ότι αν η χώρα υποδοχής (π.χ. η Ελλάδα) έχει αμφιβολίες για αυτόν τον τίτλο και τα σχετικά επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα μπορεί να επαληθεύσει με τον αρμόδιο φορέα στο κράτος καταγωγής τα ακόλουθα: 

α. Κατά πόσον η εκπαίδευση στο ίδρυμα που παρέσχε την κατάρτιση έχει πιστοποιηθεί επισήμως από το εκπαιδευτικό ίδρυμα που βρίσκεται στο κράτος-μέλος καταγωγής του τίτλου. 

β. Κατά πόσον οι τίτλοι εκπαίδευσης που έχουν εκδοθεί είναι ίδιοι με εκείνους που θα είχαν χορηγηθεί αν η εκπαίδευση είχε πραγματοποιηθεί εξ ολοκλήρου στο κράτος-μέλος καταγωγής του τίτλου και γ. Κατά πόσον οι τίτλοι εκπαίδευσης προσδίδουν τα ίδια επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα στην επικράτεια του κράτους-μέλους που χορήγησε τον τίτλο. "

Οι επισημάνσεις δικές μου

----------

Xάρης

----------


## Ctzouvelekis

Αποφοίτησα από το ΑΕΙ Πειραιά Τεχνολογικού τομέα το 2013 όπως ήταν η επίσημη ονομασία του ιδρύματος τότε. Η διάρκεια σπουδών όταν εισήχθην ήταν 4 έτη και είχαμε περίπου 65 μαθήματα και εργαστήρια. Αντισεισμικές ήταν υποχρεωτικές αλλά ομολογώ ότι σε σχέση με τις γνώσεις επί αντισεισμικών των συναδέλφων πολυτεχνικών σχολών κρίνω ότι είμαστε ανεπαρκείς. Στατικά μια χαρά κάναμε σε κατασκευές από οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα, προεντεταμένο, σύμμικτες κατασκευές, μεταλλικές κατασκευές και ξύλινες κατασκευές. Επίσης κάναμε ενισχύσεις με χρήση ανθρακοϋφασμάτων και gunite. Κάναμε εργαστηριακούς ελέγχους σε δοκούς από οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα, από ινοπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα δύο ειδών (ίνες χάλυβα και ίνες προπυλενίου), κάναμε πυρηνοληψία, σπάσαμε δοκίμια κλπ. Νομίζω ότι οι εποχές έχουν αλλάξει. Ο πατέρας μου αποφοίτησε από το ΕΜΠ το 1980 και όταν του έλεγα τι κάνουμε είχε πάθει πλάκα. Και όμως ο πατέρας μου έχει δικαίωμα να υπογράψει ΜΣΕ και μελέτη ενισχύσεων ενώ εγώ έχοντας τις απαραίτητες ακαδημαϊκές γνώσεις δεν έχω.
Τέλος έχω τριβή από την αποφοίτησή μου έως σήμερα με διπλωματούχους και δεν έχω νιώσει ότι έχω ανεπαρκείς γνώσεις πέραν των αντισεισμικών. Αυτά!

----------

